# Low maintenance/cost nano tank for college freshman



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

I have a super low maint Nano tank. I bought a glass cube at a craft store for $20, a hampton bay light from Home Depot (full spectrum) for $25. The a small filter for $15 and heater for $15 at petsmart. 

I am currently growing Dwarf sagetaria, Rotala, a Crype and java moss on some pieces driftwood. I have 1 Hybrid Endler and an ever growing cherry shrimp colony. I remove 10 juvenile shrimp every 2 weeks and take them home to my other tanks! 
I have lots of duckweed floating on top to help cut the lighting back a tad.

I done with 5 Drops Metricide 2 time a week, 5 Drops API LeafZone once a week, and 2 Drops Flourish once a week. 

My blog (Below) has an updated pick if you want to check it out. I am considering adding more dwarf sag. to make a small carpet, but not sure yet....


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

OH SNAP! Just realized you are From Utah Aquatics! HELLO! Thanks for that Substrate, I have put it in several Nano tank at home for breeding shrimp and a few plants. Still have a bucket full for some other tanks in the works


----------



## Blue_Alien (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi there. Thanks for buying it!


----------



## Baadboy11 (Oct 28, 2009)

2.5 gallon tank (petsmart/petco)= $10-13
Azoo Palm Filter (drfosters) = $8.99 (on sale today for $6.30)
Desk lamp with cfl bulb = ~$10 plus couple more for bulb.
steal some substrate from your other tanks or get some play sand and that should about do it!


----------



## Blue_Alien (Jul 31, 2009)

2.5 gallons seems like it would be the perfect size. Too bad that I have already sold/given away all of my aquariums. I will have to go the play sand route.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Blue_Alien said:


> 2.5 gallons seems like it would be the perfect size. Too bad that I have already sold/given away all of my aquariums. I will have to go the play sand route.


I can sell you some of your substrate back (cheap)... we can discuss this on UA (pm me) if you are interested.


----------



## Blue_Alien (Jul 31, 2009)

What do you think about this tank and filter?

http://www.amazon.com/Finnex-Gallon...?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1283442727&sr=1-39

I really like the clean look of the tank.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

That fiter looks pretty sweet, never used it though. I am using these mini filters on my mini tanks:

http://www.amazon.com/TOM-Aquarium-...TF8&s=home-garden&qid=1283443265&sr=1-1-spell

http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Underwa...TF8&s=home-garden&qid=1283443300&sr=1-1-spell

But I also like these a lot:

http://www.amazon.com/Nano-Hang-Fil...?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1283443336&sr=1-14


----------



## Baadboy11 (Oct 28, 2009)

Blue_Alien said:


> What do you think about this tank and filter?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Finnex-Gallon...?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1283442727&sr=1-39
> 
> I really like the clean look of the tank.



No clue on quality or anything, but it looks pretty snazzy!


----------



## Blue_Alien (Jul 31, 2009)

The third one looks nice. The more I think about it. I should wait until I move into my dorm and see if I have room for it. One thing I'm concerned about is when I leave school for 3 weeks to visit my parents. How would I feed the shrimp?


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Blue_Alien said:


> The third one looks nice. The more I think about it. I should wait until I move into my dorm and see if I have room for it. One thing I'm concerned about is when I leave school for 3 weeks to visit my parents. How would I feed the shrimp?


There are inexpensive electric feeders you can use ;p


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

You could yes ^^^ I feed my shrimp pellets that could be easily loaded into an electro feeder. I never go out of town for longer then a week so i never worry about it.


----------



## Booger (May 17, 2004)

I have one of these. You can buy the glass tank (vase, candle holder) at a number of craft stores for $10-$15. You can use a desk lamp for lighting, but I just keep mine near a window.

No filter, heater, CO2, nada. Doesn't get much smaller or simpler.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

Topping off for evaporation might be the biggest problem when you're away. My 3g would be close to empty.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

I would just buy a 10g kit tank and then modify what you use a bit. I've been using this method for years. There should be an article on pawnation.com soon enough, I was just interviewed for one. Although, you never know how good it'll be once you let someone else write it. 

-Andrew


----------



## Armonious (Aug 16, 2010)

I would go with a 10gal as well. You can remove the black rims if you enjoy that style, and the tanks themselves only run about $10. I am going to be a college freshman myself, and that is the setup that I am going with, although mine is not low maintenance.

The good thing about the 10gal is that it gives you a little bit more flexibility than the nano, while still being small enough that I wouldn't worry about placing it on a desktop or similar area.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

If you want, you can slowly upgrade from the standard 10g with co2, filtration, a new light, etc slowly as well to keep the price point down.

-Andrew


----------



## Blue_Alien (Jul 31, 2009)

I have thought about taking my 10 gallon tank but I think it is going to be too big for the room. Also, I have already done two 10 gallon planted tanks and would like to try my hand at something smaller. 

So far I'm thinking about these

http://www.amazon.com/Finnex-Gallon-Aquarium-SILVER-Filter/dp/B002TS71OY/ref=pd_sbs_k_1

http://www.amazon.com/Finnex-Aquari...?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1283461252&sr=1-14

or this one which is a bit more expensive.

http://www.amazon.com/Finnex-Pico-A...ie=UTF8&s=miscellaneous&qid=1283461132&sr=1-3

I would probably have to change out the bulb on it though.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

I have the tank in your first link and I'm quite happy with it. It's a good quality all-in-one kit.

Check out the link in my signature for my journal and review.


----------

